# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Suriye'yi Karıştıran Kim?

## bozok

*Erdal Sarızeybek Yazdı: SURİYE’Yİ KARIşTIRAN KİM? ABD Mİ, AB Mİ YOKSA İSRAİL Mİ…*

27 Nisan 2011





*Dünya Siyonist dergisi Kivunim*’de, 1982’nin şubat ayında sessiz sedasız bir makale yayınlandı. Makalenin adı; “*1980’lerde İsrail İçin Strateji*”. Yazarı; Yahudi bir diplomat olan Oded Yınon, destekleyicisi ise Yahudi düşünce önderlerinden biri olan İsrael Shakak1. Makalede ele alınan temel strateji ile bugün Türkiye’de tanık olduğumuz *“Alevi-Sünni” ve “Türk-Kürt”* tartışmalarıyla, demokrasi ve insan hakları adına yapılan “Kürtçülük” tartışmalarının temelindeki etnik-dini ayrıştırma stratejisi bire bir aynıdır.

Bu plan şimdiye kadar Türkiye’de hiç gündeme taşınmadı, ama şimdi üzerinde konuşulmalıdır.

Bu plan incelenmelidir. Sadece ayrıştırma stratejisi yönüyle değil, Orta Doğu’da İsrail’in amacını kavramaya çalışanların ve bu alanda akademik bilgi sahibi olmak isteyenlerin bu makaleyi incelemesi gerekir.

Bu yetmez, Türkiye’nin ulusal güvenliği konusunda çalışma yapan herkesin, hatta Orta Doğu’da Türkiye’yi bekleyen tehditler ve bölge ülkelerindeki ortaya çıkması muhtemel olaylar konularında görevli ve yetkili olan herkesin bu makaleyi dikkatle analiz etmesi gerekir.

Ciddi bir makaledir bu, stratejik planlar içeren bir makaledir bu.
Başta Türkiye olmak üzere bölge ülkelerini ilgilendiren bir çalışmadır bu, dikkatten kaçırılmaması şarttır.

Bu makalenin önsözü İsrael Shakak tarafından yazılmış. Bölge hakkındaki ana fikri kısa, açık ve net;

*“Takip eden yazı, benim fikrime göre, şu anki Siyonist rejimin (Sharon ve Eitan’ın) Orta Doğu için doğru ve detaylı planını temsil eder, bu plan tüm bölgenin küçük eyaletlere/bölgelere bölünmesi ve mevcut tüm Arap bölgelerinin yok edilmesidir.”*

Shakak bu girişiyle aslında uygulaması istenen stratejinin temel özelliğini de ortaya koyuyor; bölgeyi etnik köken, dini mezhep temelinde ayrıştırma;

*“İsrail stratejik düşüncesinde, tüm Arap devletlerinin daha küçük parçalara bölünmesi hep tekrar tekrar görülen bir kavramdır. ürnek vermek gerekirse, Ze’ev Schiff, Ha’aretz’in askeri muhabiri (ve muhtemelen bu konuda İsrail’de en çok bilgiye sahip kişi), bir yazısında Irak’ta İsrail için olabilecek en iyi şeyin:” Irak’ın şii ve Sünni devletler ve Kürt tarafının ayrılması” (Ha’aretz 6/2/1982) olacağını yazmıştır. Aslında planın bu yüzü oldukça eskidir2.*”

Dinler tarihi bir yana, bu kitapta İsrail’i, “PKK-Barzani-Talabani-Irak” çerçevesinde ele aldığımız için, özellikle Irak’ın geleceği için uygulaması düşünülen stratejiyi yakından görmemiz gerekmektedir.

üünkü ilk hedef Irak gösterilmekte ve ardından Irak’ın parçalanarak Kürt devletinin hayata geçirilmesinden söz edilmektedir. Shahak’ın, *“Planın bu yüzü oldukça eskidir”* derken anlatmak istediği ise 1920’nin Sevr projesidir.

üünkü Irak’ta Kürt devleti demek; Sevr projesinde geçen “Kürdistan” demektir. Yahudi düşünür İsrael Shahak planın önsözünde, Irak’ın nasıl parçalanması gerektiği konusunda ana stratejiyi ortaya koyduktan sonra, planın mimarı Oded Yınon detaylara giriyor ve Irak’ı kalemiyle parçalıyor.

Planın Irak bölümü dikkatlice okumaya değer:

*“Irak, bir kere daha çoğunluğun şii ve yönetimdeki azınlığın Sünni olmasına rağmen özünde komşularından hiç farklı değildir. Nüfusun %65’i politik konularda söz sahibi değildir. %20’lik elit bir zümre tüm gücü ellerinde tutmaktadır. Buna ek olarak Kuzey’de büyük bir Kürt azınlık vardır ve yönetimdeki rejimin kuvveti, ordu ve petrol gelirleri olmasa, Irak’ın gelecekteki durumu Lübnan’ın geçmişteki ve Suriye’nin bugünkü durumundan hiç de farklı olmazdı. İç çatışmanın tohumları ve bir iç savaş, özellikle Irak’ta şii’lerin doğal liderleri olarak kabul edilen Humeyni’nin İran’da başa geçmesinden sonra daha bugünden kendini belli etmektedir”.*

Oded Yınon, planının ilerleyen bölümlerinde ayrıntılara girerek Irak’ın neden parçalanması gerektiğini de anlatıyor;

*“ Bir taraftan petrol zengini olan ancak diğer taraftan parçalanmış bir ülke olan Irak’ın İsrail’in hedeflerine aday olması garantidir. Bizim için Irak’ın feshi, Suriye’nin feshinden bile daha önemlidir. Irak Suriye’den daha güçlüdür. Kısa vadede İsrail’in en büyük tehdidi Irak’ın gücüdür. Bir Irak-İran savaşı Irak’ı parçalayacak ve bize karşı geniş bir cephede çatışma organize etmesine imkan vermeden çökmesine sebep olacaktır. Araplar arasındaki her türlü çatışma kısa vadede bize yardımcı olur ve Suriye ve Lübnan’da olduğu gibi önemli bir hedef olan Irak’ın parçalanması için yolu kısaltır. Osmanlı döneminde Suriye’de olduğu gibi Irak’ta da etnik/dini bazda bölgelere bölünme mümkündür. üç büyük şehir etrafında üç (veya daha fazla) eyalet var olacaktır: Basra, Bağdat ve Musul ve güneydeki şii bölgeler Sünni ve Kürt kuzeyden ayrılacaktır. Mevcut İran-Irak çatışmasının kutuplaşmayı derinleştirmesi olasıdır.”*

Peki, neden Irak ve neden önce Irak? Bu sorulara cevabı dinler tarihinde aramamız gerekiyor…

Orta Doğu’da Müslüman coğrafyasını parçalamaya Irak ile başlayan, Mısır’la devam eden Oded Yınon’un ortaya koyduğu bu strateji kapsamında Lübnan ve Suriye de vardır. Sınırı değiştirilecek ülkeler içinde yer alan Suriye, Yınon’un kaleminden nasibini almakta ve bu kalem Suriye’yi üçe, dörde hatta beşe bölerek parça parça etmektedir;

*“Suriye ve daha sonra Irak’ın feshi ve Lübnan’da olduğu gibi etnik ve dini bölgelere ayrılması İsrail’in uzun vadede Doğu cephesindeki bir numaralı hedefidir ve bunun için kısa vadede bu devletlerin askeri gücünün feshi ana hedeftir. Suriye etnik ve dini yapısına istinaden tıpkı bugün Lübnan’da olduğu gibi birkaç eyalete bölünecek ve kıyıda şii-Alevi bir eyalet, Halep bölgesinde Sünni bir eyalet, şam’da Kuzey komşusuna düşman olan bir diğeri Sünni eyalet olacak ve Dürziler de belki bize ait olan Golan’da, mutlaka Havran’da, Kuzey ürdün’de başka eyaletler kuracaklardır. Bu gelişmeler uzun vadede barış ve güvenlik için garantör olacaktır ve bu hedef bugün bile erişebileceğimiz bir noktadadır.”*

İsrail, Irak hedefine ulaşmıştır, otuz yıl önce planladığı gibi üçe parçalamış, Barzani liderliğinde Yahudi Kürt Devleti’nin temellerini atmıştır. Sıra Mısır’dadır, Tunus’tadır, Libya’dadır, ama Suriye’den sonra sıranın kimse olduğunu öğrenmek istiyorsanız, lütfen Kurt Kapanı kitabına bir göz atınız…

*Peki ya Türkiye?*

*Erdal Sarızeybek, Kurt Kapanı, araştırma, s. 66, Pozitif Yayınları,* 
*2010.*

*İLK KURşUN*

----------

